# Poodle Teeth



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

If he is 8 mo, I'd be willing to bet those wont be coming out on their own. He will need them removed by a vet. My toy pup is going in Monday to have 6 or 8 pulled...his lower baby canines are also blocking his adult ones from coming In right and it's knocking a couple other teeth out of place. I'm hoping everything will straighten out quickly after the culprits are removed.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Three words - Poodle Teeth Suck 

I think to be sure you should have your vet take a look. It's usually a good idea to pull retained teeth, especially the K9's... If you don't it can really change the structure and shape of your dogs jaw, it can also cause malalignment which can mean a lifetime of dentals as the teeth can't clean themselves as well, and if your dogs teeth are truly "chipping" or wearing the nerve may get exposed which is not only painfull, it allows easy access for bacteria into the bloodstream. 

Good luck...

Rebecca


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I had to have my toys retained teeth removed at about a year old after one broke straight in half. If they don't come out at 6-7 months it's best to have them removed for all the reasons stated in this post already.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My vet told me retained teeth among poodles is a common problem, especially with toys. You will need to go to the vet and get some teeth pulled. I was very lucky with Swizzle and everything came out when it should.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

We had retained teeth (three canines) but they popped out about 5 days before the appointment to have them come out, but we're 6mo here. I think at 8mo you probably should get them taken care of.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*MaryEdwards*: At eight months my mpoo had a retained baby incisor, the permanent tooth was partially in as well. My vet told me to wait three weeks or so to see if the tooth came out, he said it wasn't affecting Chagall's bite. I gave my guy marrow and knuckle bones to chew on hoping it would come loose. I tried to wiggle it several times a day, but it was firmly in his jaw like a steel girder. The vet checked him twice more, at three week intervals. I then decided to have the tooth pulled, even though I'd hope to avoid anesthesia (Propofol) and my vet was still inclined to give it more time. 

He handed me the extracted tooth post-op (as I handed him $240) and said, "See how thin the root is? That tooth was going to come out on its own any day." _*sigh*_ More watchful waiting _might_ have been order. I will never know. Since I brush my mpoo's teeth daily it was easy enough to keep an eye on it. But I got anxious. Had I the chance to do it over again, I would likely have let my vet decide if and when to pull it. I realize I'm not much help, unless commiserating is the least bit useful. I would say to check with your vet, and maybe unlike me, listen to him/her. I hope the Tooth Fairy comes the natural way-- good luck!:clover:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy had retained canines - I checked with my vet, who said they were not affecting the alignment of the adult teeth, and to watch and wait. When she was 7 months old, I scheduled the op - and one came out a few days before, so we went back to waiting. Six weeks later I planned to schedule it again, and the other promptly came out. They were hardly wobbly at all until the day they came away.

I know a breeder of toy dogs who says she never has retained teeth removed until the dog is 12 months old, unless they are affecting the growth of the adult teeth - often they don't come out until the pup is 9 months or more. Toys do seem to keep their baby teeth - and the incisors are so tiny and so oddly shaped that sometimes it can look as if there is a problem when they are quite normal. I would talk to your vet, and see what he/she recommends.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Our toy poodle had ten teeth pulled. She looked like she had a double row of shark teeth. We waited for a bit and then had her spayed and teeth pulled at the same time. With Lexi, there was one stray, odd placed tooth that the vet had to pull.


----------

